# MO  in star ?



## Digswithstick (Mar 26, 2008)

HI          Question  on small bottle 2&5/8"  tall, clear, seam stops  below first ring on shoulder ,seam  is strange it sticks out from  bottle 1/8"  and  is wide . Neck also leans to side ,has star with /MO/  in center . Bottom  appears smooth ,what did it contain , why is seam raised ,and value ? Thank you for any & all  info.


----------



## Jim (Mar 26, 2008)

My buddy dug one of those about two months ago. We were also wondering exactly what it was. I was thinking it may have been a doll nurser. Whatever it was, he sold it on eBay for about 20 bucks. I was surprised that it brought that much, but it did. ~Jim


----------



## kastoo (Mar 26, 2008)

That is the Jewish Star of David


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 26, 2008)

it is a Jewish bottle, it held oil from a temple or synagogue, I cant remember the whole story now...


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi   thanks a heap for info ! i  have  another one 2&1/8" tall newer bottle  that looks like baby nurser embossed on front and back  front says / BABY / NURSER/ back says /CANDY PELLETS / INGREDIENTS/SUGAR/ STARCH/CORNSYURP/ ARTIFICIAL COLORING/ T.H. STOUGH CO./ JEANNETTE , PA/   sample bottle ? sure did not hold much candy ! went diggin today found some goodies gotta go post thanks again


----------

